# Applying Camera profile to multiple images



## jbourne (May 21, 2011)

Hi
I am using LR 3.3 & I have a folder full of images that look good with my cameras (Nikon D90) landscape profile, but the copy or synch dialogs do not contain check boxes to select camera profile. So copy and paste or synch settings does not apply the camera profile setting to selected images.

Is there a way to set a camera profile setting to multiple images ? That is to images that are already imported into lightroom with the Adobe standard profile.

Regards
John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 21, 2011)

You should see it in the Sync Settings in the Dev Module. (I used to live in Hampshire, Oakley nr Basingstoke)


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2011)

Yes, it's there. Under the Sync Setting dialog it is called Calibration.  Of course this setting also affects the position of the sliders, but I expect that most of the time these sliders are set to zero(0).


----------



## don lobo (May 22, 2011)

*2010 adobe import profile*

that's what i'm looking for!

in the "apply during import" window i'm trying to set my develop settings to "2010 adobe import profile" but it's not where i think it should be at the bottom of the list

any idea how i can get it there?

thanks

dave

ps importing froma nikon d200


----------



## clee01l (May 22, 2011)

don lobo said:


> that's what i'm looking for!
> 
> in the "apply during import" window i'm trying to set my develop settings to "2010 adobe import profile" but it's not where i think it should be at the bottom of the list
> 
> ...


I believe Nik answered you issue in the other thread.


----------



## happycranker (May 23, 2011)

Hey Nik I used to live in Alton, not that far away from where you were....


----------



## jbourne (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Calibration = Camera profile. Who'd've thought it ? Sorted.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 23, 2011)

happycranker said:


> Hey Nik I used to live in Alton, not that far away from where you were....


 
I got married in Alton hotel in 2000!


----------

